# Would anyone be interested in a meet-up?



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Have you ever wondered what would happen if we all got in a room and talked Bulls?

I know the boards guarantee us anonymity, but would anyone else think it to be really fun if we all got together for some wings or something? Maybe we could do it so that we have "Around the Horn" type questions and take turns manning panels... it would be like starting threads here except in real life.

I'm not near Chicago at the moment, but I might be in a few weeks and I think it'd be fun. Even if I couldn't make it out, I'd like to see it happen and for people to bring back pictures.

I realize this post probably only applies to those who are 16 and over, since it might seem awkward to have your parents drop you off. In addition, the post-meeting bar crawl may apply only for those in the 21 club.

I think Internet meet-ups are generally pretty lame, like those Friendster ones or "Vote for Dean" ones or whatever... I've never actually been but I never really want to go.

But this is a cause much nobler; these are our Bulls. Maybe we could even invite Marcus Fizer and others to come by, if they are in town.

Have any of yall ever gone to a game together or anything? 

And if it happens, and people throw punches or get tossed out windows, I disclaim myself from responsibility at this time. Edward Sohn, basketballboards.net, and its affiliates are not responsible for any resulting loss of dignities, injuries, broken bones or bruises, etc.

Anyway, anyone up for it?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Have you ever wondered what would happen if we all got in a room and talked Bulls?
> 
> I know the boards guarantee us anonymity, but would anyone else think it to be really fun if we all got together for some wings or something? Maybe we could do it so that we have "Around the Horn" type questions and take turns manning panels... it would be like starting threads here except in real life.
> ...


LOL iam pretty sure Arenas would get punched out in the first five minutes of the meeting.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I say ESPN zone during draft night. or during a playoff game.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I'm willing to host.



Might cost a bit to get down here, though.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> I'm willing to host.
> 
> 
> ...


Ostertag, If you're a scuba diver (I am) and near the the Great Barrier Reef I'm there! I will make it down there to dive someday soon....why not claim it was to meet up with fellow Bulls fans!


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Ostertag, If you're a scuba diver (I am) and near the the Great Barrier Reef I'm there! I will make it down there to dive someday soon....why not claim it was to meet up with fellow Bulls fans!


You'd wanna be quick about that... the Reef is on the decline. And while you're here, catch some Australian Rules Football. Best sport in the world by <------------this much-------------->


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Would anyone be interested in a meet-up?*



> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL iam pretty sure Arenas would get punched out in the first five minutes of the meeting.


lol...


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> 
> 
> You'd wanna be quick about that... the Reef is on the decline. And while you're here, catch some Australian Rules Football. Best sport in the world by <------------this much-------------->


Lions again in 2004 

FJ .. in BrizVegas


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Nuh uh... Port to finally pull their fingers out... 










:upset:


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

People, people.. what about the saints?? we're off to a flier this season.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Yeah... if they can rack up a couple more draft picks


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> 
> 
> You'd wanna be quick about that... the Reef is on the decline. And while you're here, catch some Australian Rules Football. Best sport in the world by <------------this much-------------->


:yes: 

Couldn't agree more.



> Lions again in 2004


They're looking good. I don't see anyone beating them. At least my team got them last week. Go Eagles!



> Nuh uh... Port to finally pull their fingers out...


Not if they choke in the finals again. Losing Primus and Francou is bad.



> People, people.. what about the saints?? we're off to a flier this season.


They're good, but too young.

A bulls thread being hijacked on talk about Aussie Rules Footy. It's a great day.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> They're looking good. I don't see anyone beating them. At least my team got them last week. Go Eagles!


Losing Gardiner is a fairly big blow, dude. That's the All-Australian ruckman right there (although Broges was the deserving player )

Ah well, we went without both Primus and Francou last year... and now we have *BRETT EBERT* to make the AFL his own.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> 
> 
> Losing Gardiner is a fairly big blow, dude. That's the All-Australian ruckman right there (although Broges was the deserving player )


I know. Gardiner is a huge blow. We can't win anything without him. If we were any chance of winning this year, that has quickly evaporated. Maybe next year. 

 

Port is likely the 2nd best team, IMO. They just have to get over their finals woodoo, since they actually have a good record against Brisbane during the season over the last 3 years.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think next season, at some point, I am going to make the trip to Chicago and see my frist live game at the UC. Whenever I do come, I think it would be pretty cool to meet some of you guys for a beer and some wings or something before the game. I'll be sure to let you all know when I come down and maybe some of you will want to hang a little.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> I say ESPN zone during draft night. or during a playoff game.


I'd be down for Draft Night.


----------



## Wild Wild West (Jun 30, 2003)

If there were enough people interested and we had some predefined discussion topics like who should we draft? Trade? Sign with the MLE? etc, you might even get a bulls beat writer, or media person to cover the event to get a voice of the fan's perspective!


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wild Wild West</b>!
> If there were enough people interested and we had some predefined discussion topics like who should we draft? Trade? Sign with the MLE? etc, you might even get a bulls beat writer, or media person to cover the event to get a voice of the fan's perspective!


I think this would be a great idea. If we could formalize it, like an Around the Horn, and have Mike McGraw as one of the panelists going up against fans like us, it would really be terrific. It would also net us a lot more exposure for our terrific site.

This is a project that would take more organization than I could do here from Philly, but maybe someone could get in touch with the Zone or even a place like Mike Ditka's (I heard it's the best burger in Chicago).

I think McGraw would be the most likely to come out.

Do you think we could get more than, say, 50 people to come out?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'd love to do a meet up. I just need enough advance warning to be able to drop 20 pounds before the event.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I'd love to do a meet up. I just need enough advance warning to be able to drop 20 pounds before the event.


Are you serious?

lol...

This isn't a blind date.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

Are there any rabid Bulls' fans in the Twin Cities area? If so, please advise and maybe we could meet during the lottery or on draft night.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I'd love to do a meet up. I just need enough advance warning to be able to drop 20 pounds before the event.


Theme of the night, ala Nirvana... 'Come As You Are'


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Theme of the night, ala Nirvana... 'Come As You Are'


I won't be in Chitown yet, I'll hate to miss the draft hang.

Anyone wonder if the Garden rowdies will scream FIRE LADEN this year too? I bet they will. I'd laugh my *** off if they did. :laugh:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> 
> 
> I think this would be a great idea. If we could formalize it, like an Around the Horn, and have Mike McGraw as one of the panelists going up against fans like us, it would really be terrific. It would also net us a lot more exposure for our terrific site.
> ...


I think that may be a bit much to start off with. I do like the get together idea. Let me and TB#1 put our heads together and see what we can come up with.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that may be a bit much to start off with. I do like the get together idea. Let me and TB#1 put our heads together and see what we can come up with.


Hey don't forget to buy TB#1 one of those crazy Vision Quest running suits too


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.sportstavern.com/illinois/chicago.html

Everyone peruse that list and give me your Top 3 selections on where you would be interested in meeting at? If you have a place not on the list, list it and give the contact info.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I'd love to do a meet up. I just need enough advance warning to be able to drop 20 pounds before the event.


hello =)


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> http://www.sportstavern.com/illinois/chicago.html
> 
> Everyone peruse that list and give me your Top 3 selections on where you would be interested in meeting at? If you have a place not on the list, list it and give the contact info.


I live in chicago but iam not 21 yet ill be in october but ESPN zone looks like a lot of fun, but could be a hassel since its way to comercial, to bad Jordans in gone.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm game for meeting up, depending on who's going, or more importantly, who's _not_ going, of course. :grinning: 

I'm wondering...do most of us live in the city or the burbs? Unfortunately, I live in the burbs but I still would rather go somewhere in the city. I assume that's the consensus, right? 

I'm going to have to peruse Retro's list and decide on a top three...


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Like I said, that list is not all inclusive.

I just got off the phone with ESPNZone and their prices are not cheap. 

Basically, if you want a private room, their is a $2,500 room fee to secure it and it holds up to 75 people. This is for 3 hours. If you want a non-private reservation, they rope off a section in the restaurant and that is basically a minimum of $25 per person. This is for only 1.5-2 hours.

A bit high if you ask me.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

If you would be interested in attending the NBA Draft event, please respond in here or send me a PM. I'm going to compile a list of information, etc, so I can see if this is going to be feasible or not.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

well...

i'm always down to discuss the Bulls...i'm sure i would learn alot from you guys plus i would get a chance to voice my opinion a bit better..


it'll be fun cause i envision most of you guys as old, white, grey haired types...lol...i'd like to put a face to the names that post great info all the time...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Like I said, that list is not all inclusive.
> 
> I just got off the phone with ESPNZone and their prices are not cheap.
> ...


Very high, i mean if we wanted to watch the draft thats over 3 hours long no way would 1.5 hours cover Barkleys rants if hes doing the draft this year. Bars are cool but again iam under 21 so there would be no point in going.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> Very high, i mean if we wanted to watch the draft thats over 3 hours long no way would 1.5 hours cover Barkleys rants if hes doing the draft this year. Bars are cool but again iam under 21 so there would be no point in going.


I noted that. 

People need to throw out some places that are Under 21 friendly.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

some bars have party rooms where you can have under 21's, as long as you do wristbands or something.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm interested in a Draft event/function/thingy!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> some bars have party rooms where you can have under 21's, as long as you do wristbands or something.


And again you have to also find a Bulls Bar that would actually show the draft, i mean not to many bars show the draft, its gonna be in June and i belive June 24th, its gonna be very tough the Cubs play the Cardinals on this day and its a night game. Gonna be very tough to find a spot in chicago that wont show this game, unless its a place like ESPN zone that is extreamly expensive.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> And again you have to also find a Bulls Bar that would actually show the draft, i mean not to many bars show the draft, its gonna be in June and i belive June 24th, its gonna be very tough the Cubs play the Cardinals on this day and its a night game. Gonna be very tough to find a spot in chicago that wont show this game, unless its a place like ESPN zone that is extreamly expensive.


Nah.

If you are doing a private party, most rooms have a big screen or 10. I am sure most have satellite.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah.
> ...


 Yeah but iam sure its still gonna cost $$$, well i think someone is gonna have to do a lot of reasearching, hehe as much as i love the draft i might be going in and out to check the cubs score lol.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> June 24th, its gonna be very tough the Cubs play the Cardinals on this day and its a night game. Gonna be very tough to find a spot in chicago that wont show this game, unless its a place like ESPN zone that is extreamly expensive.


The Cubs/Cards factor is a good point. While Retro is right about private tvs in the party rooms, Wrigleyville will definitely be out of the question, as will most major sports bars, due to the enormous crowds. And parking, which sucks in the city anyway, will be nuts.

Perhaps we should consider a suburban location...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> Perhaps we should consider a suburban location...


Got a big screen TB#1?! :yes:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> The Cubs/Cards factor is a good point. While Retro is right about private tvs in the party rooms, Wrigleyville will definitely be out of the question, as will most major sports bars, due to the enormous crowds. And parking, which sucks in the city anyway, will be nuts.
> ...


 Yeah but it also depends on what suburb also, either way i think private party is the only way to go, or a bar near the UC but that area is kinda shady if you ask me, i live in the NW side of chicago and i go around the UC from time to time its kinda iffy, Wriggley ville is out of the question, so again we get stuck back to the ESPN Zone. How much is everyone willing to shell out? Does anyone who post here have a big enough house to host a party? i have a 50+ inch tv but no room for alot of peeps.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Isn't it unfortunate that the only even that can bring Bulls fans together is the draft--what else do we have to look foward to?

So sad. So, so sad.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Isn't it unfortunate that the only even that can bring Bulls fans together is the draft--what else do we have to look foward to?
> 
> So sad. So, so sad.


The draft is fun, and besides its just an idea. Iam pretty sure alot of us would love to see opening night. I mean i would love to see Emeka Okafor first game in chicago. (If we draft him)


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

White Sox game.

Always plenty of seats, and cheap too.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

If someone had a condo in a building with a party room, that would be cool...

I don't really care where we do it. but if we want to go someplace in Lincoln Park or Wrigleywille, I'd suggest we pick a different night, because of the Cubs/Cards night game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> White Sox game.
> 
> Always plenty of seats, and cheap too.


 Yeah but do they show the Draft at a sucks game i mean sox game.?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Anyone been to Justins on Southport?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Anyone been to Justins on Southport?


thats wrigley ville i belive, i used to work on southport, belive me its cub country no way we would get the Bulls draft. I think renting a hoter room or lobby would be cheeper then the what 1,000 dollars at ESPN ZONE?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Link for Retro:
http://chicago.citysearch.com/best/results/8461/

As for suburban sports bars, the only decent ones that come to mind are Champs sports in Morton Grove (on Waukegan) and Cubbie Bear north in Buffalo Grove/Lincolnshire (on Milwaukee). Maybe Dave & Busters near Woodfield could work too though I don't know if there's many TVs there.

Heck, pitch a tent in an open field and serve drinks and people will come.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Its been a while, but yeah. I've been to Justin's. Decent bar. In fact, I think I went to a bachelor party in a back room at Justin's.

A bit close to Wrigley if anyone else is as concerned as I am about avoiding the overcrowding...


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay, I've got another idea. Lemme give a friend a call that works up at Trader Todds. He has some friends at other establishments.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dave and Busters might be just a littlebit cheeper then ESPN zone and its in chicago , so with a little research who knows. there have got to be Draft Parties going on there has to be. I remember the bulls once hosting a draft party a long time ago i think. oh well more research needs to be done.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

We would almost definitely need a private room to watch (and listen) to the draft. Even if a bar has the draft on a little tv, the audio would be for the Cubs game. This is all assuming we want to listen to Barkley's comments... which I do, cuz he needs to do his traditional ripping of the Bulls.

As far as suburban locations, there's Champps in Schaumburg and Lombard... They have tons of big screen TV's and pretty good food. Not sure about private parties. Further out west, there's the Foundry and Fox and Hound in the Naperville area, but that's 30 minutes west of the city, so I'm not sure how may folks want to come out here.

Who wants to call Pax to see if we can all join them at the Berto to watch the draft??


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> We would almost definitely need a private room to watch (and listen) to the draft. Even if a bar has the draft on a little tv, the audio would be for the Cubs game. This is all assuming we want to listen to Barkley's comments... which I do, cuz he needs to do his traditional ripping of the Bulls.
> 
> As far as suburban locations, there's Champps in Schaumburg and Lombard... They have tons of big screen TV's and pretty good food. Not sure about private parties. Further out west, there's the Foundry and Fox and Hound in the Naperville area, but that's 30 minutes west of the city, so I'm not sure how may folks want to come out here.
> ...


 A nice thing the bulls can do after a terrible season is host a free draft party for us fans who have put up with their crap, it would be a nice PR move.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I am awaiting a call back from Hoops the Gym.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I am awaiting a call back from Hoops the Gym.


A little 5on5, then the draft? Sounds good.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> A little 5on5, then the draft? Sounds good.


 that would be fun, to bad i suck


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> that would be fun, to bad i suck


It would be all for fun. I'm sure most of us suck.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Hoops has private party rooms.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I am awaiting a call back from Hoops the Gym.


Yeah, I say we either watch the draft at Hoops the Gym or at the Berto. Now here's the million dollar question: Which place would have the most Bulls players?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Just got off the phone with Hoops. He is going to send me a event party packet in the mail. I'll keep everyone posted.

In the meantime, keep spitting out other places.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Rhetorical question:

Is BB.net responsible if Arenas jumps Bulllshawk...or any JC fan jumps a KH fan?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Retro, I thought you made this thread invisible to GB???   










:joke:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Rhetorical question:
> 
> Is BB.net responsible if Arenas jumps Bulllshawk...or any JC fan jumps a KH fan?


Nope, that is why we'll have our lawyer present making everyone sign away their first child.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Rhetorical question:
> 
> Is BB.net responsible if Arenas jumps Bulllshawk...or any JC fan jumps a KH fan?


lol...

Arenas wouldn't jump anyone...

Arenas is also in Miami.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> A little 5on5, then the draft? Sounds good.


ooh...

I might have to come if we're going to play....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> If you would be interested in attending the NBA Draft event, please respond in here or send me a PM. I'm going to compile a list of information, etc, so I can see if this is going to be feasible or not.


What night is the draft? Anyone got the date?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Will Retro and TB#1 still be moderating personal attacks?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Who's gonna chip in funds to get me to Chicago? :angel:


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Dang it, Draft Night I'll be out of the country. More on that another time; I'll be posting a thread begging for prayers and money once finals are over.

As far as a suburban location where kids can get in, Gameworks by Woodfield is pretty okay and there's an area to set aside for parties and etc. Before 9 pm there's no age limit, and after 9 I think it's only like 18. It's basically like a D&B.

I think most hotels have good banquet rooms where we can get big TV's in and stuff. I think watching the draft with all of you would be one of the most intense experiences ever... seriously, never a room of more opinionated people would exist in this WORLD, including the U.N., the presidential debates, anything.

If we take Josh Smith with the #2 pick and pass on Dwight Howard, or some kind of crazy controversy there (Smith fits the bill but Howard is the consensus top 2 pick; why not Deng, when Pax preaches the college maturity) or if there's a trade down to Utah or Atlanta for their picks and we end up losing one of our C's in a draft night trade, it will seriously be mayhem. Please take lots of pictures and bring videocameras... I'd love to see you all face to face.

I think the funniest thing will be when people are calling out each other's handles, when it's like, we have real names. "Hey Retro!" "You can call me J-Dawg" "J-Dawg? I'll stick with RETRO, thanks. And YOU can call me SHOWtyme." 

Anyway. I may be in town from May 6th to May 10th, which is around the time of the Eastern Conference semi-finals. If I make it a sure thing, I'll post it up and maybe a few of us can get together and chill then, in addition to any other event that might come out in the summer.

Either way, I'm excited to see this actually happen.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Rhetorical question:
> 
> Is BB.net responsible if Arenas jumps Bulllshawk...or any JC fan jumps a KH fan?


this is classic stuff


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

By the way, if you all get Hoops the Gym, I will be just pissed that I can't be there =(

It looks like it might be really affordable. Could this become an annual event?! 

Watch the draft, play a pickup game after we get called (always very early as we'll always have a high pick) and then watch the 2nd round, then more ball...

It sounds like a fantasy... just bring the beautiful supermodels and let's make it happen.

Speaking of beautiful girls,



> The Luvabulls are available for personal appearances any time during the year. They frequently appear at trade shows, conventions, marketing meetings, sales promotion events, private parties, company events, golf outings, charity fundraisers and more. If you are looking to add excitement and glamour to your event, you should consider having the Chicago Luvabulls at your event.
> 
> Appearance rate is $90 per hour per Luvabull for corporate events and private parties.
> Appearance rate for charity events vary depending on location and time required.
> ...


http://www.nba.com/bulls/dance/luvabulls.html

 

Let's do it!! 4 Luvabulls for 30 minutes = $180

A show from the Luvabulls, an open court gym, and the NBA Draft? You couldn't ask for more.

By the way, if we DID get the luvabulls, and if Hoops goes for $100 an hour, let's see... if we can get 50 people there, the party would go for $10 a person, not including catering. That's not bad at all, eh? Maybe we could make it BYO.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> White Sox game.
> 
> Always plenty of seats, and cheap too.


Hey, I thought this was funny... :laugh:

you get a laughy face from me, GB.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> By the way, if you all get Hoops the Gym, I will be just pissed that I can't be there =(
> 
> It looks like it might be really affordable. Could this become an annual event?!
> ...




you know, someone should pitch this idea to FoxSports Chicago or NBA TV and have _them pay for it_, film it and show it during a pre-show...you, and bbb.net, _could be famous_...and those of us who couldn't be there could see what everyone looks like. it would be hilarious. 

i'm serious...

A large and devoted fanatical group of Bulls fans who only know each other through their internet screen names (and personalities) meeting face to face for the very first time. it's got drama, it's got conflict and the potential for extreme comedy...plus *"athletic competition"*.

worth a shot. gotta think outside the box. 


:yes:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> By the way, if you all get Hoops the Gym, I will be just pissed that I can't be there =(
> 
> It looks like it might be really affordable. Could this become an annual event?!
> ...



Oooh, if you do this, make sure you get this one:

http://www.nba.com/bulls/dance/kenya_0304.html 

I went to high school with this Luvabull. She's a class or two below me.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> this is classic stuff


We should set up a cage, wrestling style.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> We should set up a cage, wrestling style.


I see VV and Arenas in the cage!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> LOL iam pretty sure Arenas would get punched out in the first five minutes of the meeting.


:laugh: :laugh: 

*~Fr¥~*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> 
> Let's do it!! 4 Luvabulls for 30 minutes = $180
> 
> ...


How about the matadors? They'd do it for some chicken wings.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

If someone can't pay for me, I'll only be there in spirit. Maybe we could met up some where in Europe? I'll be there in a few months.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Just wanted to throw out Alumni Club as a possibility. They have locations in Chicago and Schaumburg. I've never been there but I have friends who have and it's supposedly a cool place and, according to their site, they do private parties. Not only that, but check out the picture gallery on their site! Lovely ladies galore! :yes: 

http://www.alumniclubchicago.com/alumni/schaumburg/gallery.html


----------



## Wild Wild West (Jun 30, 2003)

There are alot of interesting ideas on the board. I will add The Arena in Elmhurst as a possibility, The lovabulls are interesting and if I rember right, for restaurant/bars there are female promotional groups like the "Bud" girls, to promote their product

I believe it would not be a mistake to see if the Bulls organization was interested in helping somehow, with the place, bringing Pax or Skiles (later after early pick), and to attract media coverage. As I mentioned earlier beat writers like McGraw etc. might be interested, but when it comes to finding a place the local TV and radio would help. Maybe something with the Score like the way they do their remote shows. 

Also there are plenty of sports themed restaurants that would bend over backwards for us if they knew there was going to be a brief scene of screaming bulls fans from their restaurant on the evening news.

I don't how many of you remember but twenty years ago or so before everyone had ESPN at home the Bulls used to sponser draft night coverage from a ballroom in downtown Chicago with lots of seats and a big screen feed of the ESPN program. Ok I confess I don't have to worry about the drinking age limit, and may be in the more limited AARP Bulls fan category, but they used to get alot of people for those.

For that matter if I were ESPN I would want to get remote reactions from all the ESPN restaurants in NBA cities!

Mostly I think we need to let the Bulls, newspapers, radio and TV outlets know and they might just pave the way for a good deal someplace, and at least some of them would cover us. Pretty soon we will need to designate a leader and team to pursue the arrangements, any volunteers? I would agree to a secondary role 
to help with arrangements, but it will be difficult to get committments from posters until they no more about where, how much? who will be there etc.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wild Wild West</b>!
> There are alot of interesting ideas on the board. I will add The Arena in Elmhurst as a possibility,


What the heck is that? I live in Elmhurst and I've never heard of it.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> What the heck is that? I live in Elmhurst and I've never heard of it.


It's on Lake Street just west?? of 83. It used to be called a few different things, Hurricane's... also Oliver's a LOOONG time ago, too, I think...


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wild Wild West</b>!
> There are alot of interesting ideas on the board. I will add The Arena in Elmhurst as a possibility, The lovabulls are interesting and if I rember right, for restaurant/bars there are female promotional groups like the "Bud" girls, to promote their product
> 
> I believe it would not be a mistake to see if the Bulls organization was interested in helping somehow, with the place, bringing Pax or Skiles (later after early pick), and to attract media coverage. As I mentioned earlier beat writers like McGraw etc. might be interested, but when it comes to finding a place the local TV and radio would help. Maybe something with the Score like the way they do their remote shows.
> ...


I've got an idea.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> What the heck is that? I live in Elmhurst and I've never heard of it.


That's what he calls his basement.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Does anyone have any personal contacts that can be used in setting this up?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I'd love to do a meet up. I just need enough advance warning to be able to drop 20 pounds before the event.


Just 20 lbs? I wish that is all I had to drop. :sigh:


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

we should pass out name tags where we can fill out our net names..


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> 
> It's on Lake Street just west?? of 83. It used to be called a few different things, Hurricane's... also Oliver's a LOOONG time ago, too, I think...


Oh yeah, that place. At least it's an easy place to get to from anywhere. And I could walk there! After ups at Slims!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

If possible, I'd love to see or hear a recording of the debates you guys would have. I'm not a bulls fan, but most of you guys are definitely among my favorite posters on the site.

Maybe you guys could even set up some computer stations with web cams so the fans in other Cities would be able to join in sort of.

Either way, sounds like a good deal for you guys.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

In case those stickies kind of blend in with the background for most posters, Retro has started a thread for those interested in attending an NBA draft party. I have stickied it. We're looking for 50 people to start out with; you can bring your friends, if you'd like.

I personally won't be able to make it, since I won't be in the right hemisphere, but if I were within 200 miles I'd trek it on foot if I had to =) If it happens, it's going to be a blast.


----------

